# Possible liver problem.. Best food?



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all, it's been a dogs age since I've been on here. Long story short Vito has possible microvascular dysplasia, by possible I mean the only way to be 100% sure is to do a biopsy. His liver enzymes are completely normal, the size of his liver is completely normal. The only thing indicating this is an elevation in his bike acids test, which was not extremely high. MRI shows no shunt. What led to the testing was a seizure he had along with his history of digestive issues. After seeing a specialist she's not completely sold on it being a liver issue. Possibly epilepsy, or just a freak seizure. Some dogs may have one and never have another in their life. The digestive issue may still be complete different issue. Nonetheless we are treating him with a hepatic diet. Yes the dreaded awful vet prescription. And of course three different brands later he hates it and won't eat it. If I next something in he eats that and leaves the rest. 

So my question is ... Anyone have any experience with this and or is there a good food out there that he may like? I've been looking at the honest kitchen brand which seems like maybe a good alternative lots of folks on there have testimonies that it helped their pups with liver issues along with picky eaters. 

Vet says low protein foods .. Not sure exactly what that is I've always been looking for high protein when it comes to the fur babies. Seems weird for me to be looking to down grade his nutrition..


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

you could google liver disease in dogs, and see what foods are recommended. I seem to remember eggs, cottage cheese and some lean meats. Hopefully someone on the forum has had to feed their dogs a 'hepatic' diet.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the quality of the protein is much more important than the amount. low protein is the suggestion for difficult to digest plant based proteins found in kibble.
Google raw diets and liver disease.


----------

